# POLL: Wii or Wii u?



## Raku3702 (Sep 26, 2022)

POLL: Wii or Wii u? Reply


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 26, 2022)

You should just create a poll


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> You should just create a poll


This^
We tend to frown upon one word replies around these parts. A poll avoids the frowns


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2022)

added poll.

if i had to pick ill pick Wii U... it only does everything.


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 26, 2022)

Wii u is objectively better at being a wii


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 26, 2022)

Raku3702 said:


> POLL: Wii or Wii u? Reply


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2022)

For me: Both

Wii / GameCube Games - Wii (the vWii is really )
Wii U Games - of course the Wii U

Thank you.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 26, 2022)

Raku3702 said:


> POLL: Wii or Wii u? Reply


Wii U because it can play the entire Wii and GC library using mods along with the Wii U library.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 26, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> For me: Both
> 
> Wii / GameCube Games - Wii (the vWii is really )
> Wii U Games - of course the Wii U
> ...


Out of curiosity. What issues did you have with vWii?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 26, 2022)

Honestly a wii is pretty much the best in my opinion. the Wii U is so fucking expersive so a Wii was a good idea for me, but i do own a unhacked Wii U for fun


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 26, 2022)

Zyvyn said:


> Out of curiosity. What issues did you have with vWii?


vwii has a ton of video issues. (for example, pixels are chopped off on the very edges, creating a overscan of sorts, roughly 8 pixels on each side. Take a look on vwii home menu)
There's a lot of chroma green shifting. And even the color information isn't sent quite right it seems. Because instead of games looking vibrant as they should, the colors are far more dull than expected.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2022)

Zyvyn said:


> Out of curiosity. What issues did you have with vWii?


That Thing with the Guitar / Music and Sing / Party Games and the USB Peripherals.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 26, 2022)

despite the issues, I still go with wiiu. a wii these days can be difficult to setup and look good on modern displays. (even with vwii's many issues)


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 26, 2022)

Wii U because it's an improved Wii.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 26, 2022)

Neither, there are better alternatives out there.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 26, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Neither, there are better alternatives out there.


For the sake of console gaming and specifically Wii or Wii U, the latter is better and has more advantages.

Of course a PC running every emulator possible is a lot nicer, but it'd cost far, far more.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 26, 2022)

Mid range 40 series gpu running wii/wii u emulators.


----------



## Kopimist (Sep 26, 2022)

WiiU because it plays gcn, Wii and WiiU games along with a plethora of other consoles via emulation


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 26, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> vwii has a ton of video issues. (for example, pixels are chopped off on the very edges, creating a overscan of sorts, roughly 8 pixels on each side. Take a look on vwii home menu)
> There's a lot of chroma green shifting. And even the color information isn't sent quite right it seems. Because instead of games looking vibrant as they should, the colors are far more dull than expected.


Never noticed any of these things.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 26, 2022)

Kopimist said:


> WiiU because it plays gcn, Wii and WiiU games along with a plethora of other consoles via emulation


It's easily worth it for GCN alone.

Say, can the Wii U GamePad be used to play GCN games?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Hee hee, love this topic... It enrages some people lol

Wii U hands down. Got a wii in it and I ain't seen any problems with the vWii AT ALL!


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 26, 2022)

For me, both.
Wii pros: nice 240p output via component (8-16 bit emulators + Swiss) and Gamecube peripherals.
Wii U pros:  all in one device for almost every Nintendo console (except 3DS-DSi and Switch). Not so good unnoficial N64 emulation but hey the games on N64 Wii U VC can deliver a nice/fun experience.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It's easily worth it for GCN alone.
> 
> Say, can the Wii U GamePad be used to play GCN games?


yes it can through Nintendont and a forwarder.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 26, 2022)

WiiU all the way.
WiIU basically has an integrated Wii inside it as vWii, and with Nintendont you can pretty much cover Gamecube games, so basically with a WiiU, RetroArch and Nintendont you get almost the entire Nintendo library up to WiiU, and you have a decent web browser on the WiiU which still functions to this day.

Also, Aroma is a thing now, so it's getting better by the day


----------



## Kopimist (Sep 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> It's easily worth it for GCN alone.
> 
> Say, can the Wii U GamePad be used to play GCN games?


Yes it can using a mod of Nintendont. You have to install it via wup installer https://github.com/Special-Niewbie/Nintendont-CrisMMMod/releases

Make sure you choose the WiiU wup version NOT the vWii version.


----------



## WG481 (Sep 26, 2022)

Wii because I am a traditionalist.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 26, 2022)

I just got a WiiU, I'm loving it. It has an HDMI out witch makes it extremely convenient for Wii and Gamecube (I said convenient not better). Also play DS on a big screen with an actual touchscreen on the hand is amazing.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 26, 2022)

I have neither. But I do have a WE, US and THEM. Will that work?


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 26, 2022)

Voted wiiu, but it's much closer than the fact that wiiu simply plays all wii/gcn stuff would suggest. As mentioned, the vwii side was (perhaps still is?) rather a finnicky affair.
On the wii, it has all sorts of hacks that made it more than i ever thought a console to be capable of.

So in the end, it's just the tie-breaker: the controller/screen of the wiiu. Until the steam deck came along, it was just so good damn good. Girlfriend wants to watch tv? Not a problem.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 26, 2022)

I'd rather have both (as I actually do!) but if I can ONLY have one, then the Wii U. Only real reason to have a Wii (other than to put it in another room than the Wii U for all-around-the-house fun) would be for much easier access to RC24, and the disc light for when you get an email. Other than those two things, you're not really missing much when using vWii on Wii U. All the games work, most homebrew (NOT SYSMODDING TOOLS OR OTHER TOOLS THAT MODIFY NAND IN WAYS LIKE PRIILOADER OR BOOTMII, but WAD managers are generally fine) works, plus you get the whole Wii U experience too.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 2, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> For me: Both
> 
> Wii / GameCube Games - Wii (the vWii is really )
> Wii U Games - of course the Wii U
> ...


vWii is not as good at playing GC games? Really? I suppose you mean through Nintendont. What is different in vWii compared to Wii?


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> if i had to pick ill pick Wii U... it only does everything.


But it can't play PS3 games, which the PS3 can, so Sony weren't lying.   (also, INB4 someone tells me the PS3 can't play Wii U games... yeah, I know!)


----------



## Tarmfot (Oct 2, 2022)

Wii is a lot cheaper and affordable.
Wii design is better. Even wiimote is more beautiful than wiiu controller.
Wiiu is only ok.
I like gcn ports in wii. I can use dancepads, Wii CyberBike...  Or that strange mic from gamecube.
Wii games feel more unique than wiiu games.
But I simply like motion gimmicky controls...

I dont understand why 576p is not possible.


----------



## Blake5100 (Oct 2, 2022)

The Wii U cannot output 240p which is a real deal breaker for some people.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2022)

Good Morning.



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> vWii is not as good at playing GC games? Really? I suppose you mean through Nintendont. What is different in vWii compared to Wii?



Wii - Plug in an already owned GameCube Controller and if needed an
already owned Memory Card,put the GameCube Game Disc into the Wii Drive and - Let´s have Fun.

vWii - oh my.....


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 2, 2022)

Tarmfot said:


> Wii is a lot cheaper and affordable.
> Wii design is better. Even wiimote is more beautiful than wiiu controller.
> Wiiu is only ok.
> I like gcn ports in wii. I can use dancepads, Wii CyberBike...  Or that strange mic from gamecube.
> ...


The Wii U was essentially a "Wii Pro," even the design was of a Wii albeit longer in size so it's not like the Wii U was its own thing per say.

Wiimote is more 'beautiful' than the Wii U controller.. the GamePad, the Pro Controller, the Wiimote? The Wii U Wiimote was pretty much the same as the Wii Wiimote.

As for the games, you're right that the Wii had a better library and I don't know how many would disagree on that considering Wii U's library was severely limited. Plus, Nintendo and other publishers ported their games to other consoles, minus a few ones.

By the way, with the official component cable you should get a high definition 720p picture, but don't expect the graphics to improve.


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 2, 2022)

Because I have both if I were to pick _just one_, then I'd have to go with the Wii U. I don't nitpick graphics much when it comes to gaming, so the vWii issues don't really bother me. The library of VC games and GC/Wii/Wii U titles is what seals my vote. I still only use my Wii if I use it somewhere besides home, like a friend's or relative's place. Might as well use it while it lasts!


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 2, 2022)

I own both systems, both of which are modded with all the usual amenities.

I choose Wii because:

- 240p output and best-in-class composite output for simply the best emulation on CRT experience I've ever tried. Even outputting from PC with an expensive 240p converter box doesn't look as nice. (Don't @ me for reasons of "but component is better." Most 8/16-bit games were designed for composite.)

- USB hard drives are much less of a hassle.

- GameCube controller ports.

- vWii has been noted to have additional latency with GC games.

- Wii U video settings are absolute ass to deal with.

- The Wii U Pro Controller actually works better in Wii RetroArch than it does in Wii U RetroArch.

- Much less prone to crashes from homebrew.


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (Oct 2, 2022)

Wii U is better, although there is one thing the Wii is better for and that's portablizing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 2, 2022)

The Wii U video output in vWii mode is terrible compared with a real Wii.
Also the USB power output from Wii U is terrible, never had to use a Y USB cable in the Wii, but the HDD doesn't even power up on the Wii U without a Y cable.

But I vote Wii U anyway, you just can do more stuff, it also has Xenoblade X.


----------



## squeakycleanswine (Oct 4, 2022)

For the price, I would argue that the Wii is better to have. But the Wii U does have some pretty cool games, but you as the end user have to decide if the premium price of the Wii U is worth that.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 4, 2022)

As much as i like the wii u i feel like in the future it will be hard to either find replacement parts for a wii u gamepad or just finding working wii u gamepads in general for a decent price.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Oct 4, 2022)

cvskid said:


> As much as i like the wii u i feel like in the future it will be hard to either find replacement parts for a wii u gamepad or just finding working wii u gamepads in general for a decent price.


The Wii U GamePad looked and felt outdated even when it had launched. I didn't like it very much.

Rather preferred using the traditional "Pro" Controller.


----------



## boris1 (Oct 6, 2022)

why not both?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Oct 6, 2022)

boris1 said:


> why not both?


Well, honestly, outside of easy access to WiiConnect24 stuff via RiiCconnect24, such as the news and weather channels, as well as an actual Wii Message Board, and some Wii homebrew/games being incompatible, (only Wii games that won't work REQUIRE the gamecube ports, which even the RVL-101 doesn't have) the Wii U kind of is both.


----------



## SPAC3W4IFU (Oct 25, 2022)

I'm gonna compare them going off of what they can do natively without any hacks, because obviously the Wii U would be much better in that regard.

Between the two in such a case, I'mma go with the Wii, it's much cheaper, has native Gamecube ports (unless you foolishly brought a Family Edition, lol), and between having access to the GCN/WII libraries and the Wii/WiiU libraries, I'll happily take the former.

I also vaguely remember the vWII having somewhat worse image quality compared to a native Wii, but it's been years since I've used either, so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Chary (Oct 25, 2022)

If unhacked, the Wii

If hacked, the Wii U, no question


----------



## Katei (Oct 28, 2022)

Most of  the games ultimately didn't make use of the Wii U tablet accordingly, but the option to play a console game in your bed was hella nice

That being said most of the games i liked were on Wii, so i'd have to  go with that one


----------



## Jayro (Oct 28, 2022)

trepp0 said:


> Wii u is objectively better at being a wii


Except for the inferior internal scaling. Seems like a lazy cost-cutting measure was taken during production.


----------



## appleburger (Oct 28, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> I own both systems, both of which are modded with all the usual amenities.
> 
> I choose Wii because:
> 
> ...


Yes, especially for the CRT experience!  Nothing, nothing beats the CRT experience for SD games for me.  Zero input delay, perfect blacks, and it's the experience the format was tailored for.

I love that the Wii U is backwards compatible, but my CRT wii setup is wayyyy more enjoyable.  I'm a big baby when it comes to latency, too.


----------



## Rengrow (Oct 30, 2022)

I had both, until my WiiU's motherboard was burned playing Xenoblade X. I didn't finish it until this day


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 30, 2022)

Rengrow said:


> I had both, until my WiiU's motherboard was burned playing Xenoblade X. I didn't finish it until this day


Just curious, but were you using mods or any other chicanery?


----------



## Rengrow (Oct 30, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> Just curious, but were you using mods or any other chicanery?


Nope, just the expansions for fast loading, but i didn't have any CFW in the WiiU


----------



## BOBdotEXE (Oct 30, 2022)

Overall, I'd go WiiU, as others said,_ "it does everything!" _
It can even* improve the look of wii/GC games*: 
(Exact same record settings used for 480p/1080p comparison: bitrate, filters, gamma,RGB range, capture resolution, device, HDMI cable, capture card, etc)

.._But_, sometimes I just want to play a gamecube game for an hour or so, and for that I prefer the Wii, (with mayflash hdmi adaptor)
Even with wiiu coldboot hax, I find the wii's, startup speed and ease of simply Plugging in a controller, and clicking a game from a faster booting (simple) menu, much nicer.

It's much faster Rather, simpler, and more nostalgic feeling than dealing with the wiiu's menu's:
Grabbing the GC adaptor from my switch, and waiting for the wiiu to boot, then Tiramisu, then loading a launcher, that has to boot into vWii mode, and then finally showing the game list...
Sure, you could just have it auto boot to Vwii mode, (but then you need a wiimote), or you could auto boot to HBL/hbc, (but this only saves 1-2 step)  Injects are nice too! (But they require the gamepad/wiimote and take up space that could be saved for wii/wiiu games.

That and with direct reading, it works with more accessories, and even lets you use real memory cards and disc with all the same cool features, it's Pretty much turned my Real GC into a dedicated GBPlayer! (GBi, 240p, line doubled via rad2x)

But for wii games, the WiiU is king, the injects allow you to replace the uncomfortable (imo) sideways wiimote layout with just using the gamepad. And sure, there are a few games I'd rather play on a real wii for the GC controller support, But for most game the WiiU's improvements are just straight upgrades over the wii!


----------



## trepp0 (Oct 31, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Except for the inferior internal scaling. Seems like a lazy cost-cutting measure was taken during production.


Homebrew


----------



## ChiefReginod (Oct 31, 2022)

BOBdotEXE said:


> Overall, I'd go WiiU, as others said,_ "it does everything!" _
> It can even* improve the look of wii/GC games*:
> (Exact same record settings used for 480p/1080p comparison: bitrate, filters, gamma,RGB range, capture resolution, device, HDMI cable, capture card, etc)
> 
> ...




Nice video. Everything looked fairly comparable until the end, at which point the Wii U looked miles better.

The biggest downside to me is the input latency with GC games on the Wii U, which has been discussed elsewhere on this site. But probably for most games it's not that big a deal. Past 2000 or so, most games stopped being as strict on input timing as they were during the era of analog displays.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 31, 2022)

trepp0 said:


> Homebrew


Homebrew can't fix a hardware scaling chip, sorry.


----------



## squabbled (Nov 2, 2022)

the wii u is kind of a 3ds situation where it's totally backwards compatible and has great games from both wii and wii u which it can both play, but it really depends now since wiis are dirt cheap (i got my main one for 20$), and some may just want to play some wii games only and not want to spend the extra buck on the wii u which they may not use, although they get to keep that option to play the library of the wii u
edit: also, you can play gamecube games on some models. i lucked out and got mine with the gamecube compatibility.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 2, 2022)

squabbled said:


> the wii u is kind of a 3ds situation where it's totally backwards compatible and has great games from both wii and wii u which it can both play, but it really depends now since wiis are dirt cheap (i got my main one for 20$), and some may just want to play some wii games only and not want to spend the extra buck on the wii u which they may not use, although they get to keep that option to play the library of the wii u
> edit: also, you can play gamecube games on some models. i lucked out and got mine with the gamecube compatibility.


Any Wii U model can play GC games via Nintendont, and even Wiis without the GC ports can also use Nintendont. But if you wanna use a real disc, yeah, the Wii with the ports is the option for you.


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 2, 2022)

Wii U because it's the final form of the Wii.


----------



## squabbled (Nov 2, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Any Wii U model can play GC games via Nintendont, and even Wiis without the GC ports can also use Nintendont. But if you wanna use a real disc, yeah, the Wii with the ports is the option for you.


yeah, my wii has the gamecube ports. i don't use nintendont but do use riiconnect24 and wiimmfi to use it online still. it's nice to have the option of using a real controller natively without using an adapter or homebrew, and being able to buy games physically off a store shelf and play them on the wii


----------



## BOBdotEXE (Nov 3, 2022)

ChiefReginod said:


> The biggest downside to me is the input latency with GC games on the Wii U, which has been discussed elsewhere on this site. But probably for most games it's not that big a deal. Past 2000 or so, most games stopped being as strict on input timing as they were during the era of analog displays.


Yup, newer games are less picky, and I'd argue the difference is less noticeable to most people, especially people who started gaming in the ps3/360 era.

So for those that can only get one console, the wiiu should be good enough for most, but a real GC or Wii can still have their advantages for enthusiasts


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 3, 2022)

squabbled said:


> yeah, my wii has the gamecube ports. i don't use nintendont but do use riiconnect24 and wiimmfi to use it online still. it's nice to have the option of using a real controller natively without using an adapter or homebrew, and being able to buy games physically off a store shelf and play them on the wii


Nintendont does still support the GC ports, if a game you want ends up being hard to buy physically. Plus romhacks/mods n such, but RC24 is also really nice to have


----------



## CPG_ (Nov 3, 2022)

Cemu and dolphin


----------



## squabbled (Nov 3, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Nintendont does still support the GC ports, if a game you want ends up being hard to buy physically. Plus romhacks/mods n such, but RC24 is also really nice to have


yeah, i have it installed for those games but i try to buy the games when possible


----------



## Chris_Dai_Gyakuten_Saiban (Nov 3, 2022)

I personally prefer the Wii because of the games and its native ability to run GC games no problemo, although I could see why someone who has a bit more time could set up Nintendon't for it. Also, it's probably me being biased because I really like the Wii seeing that it was one of my first consoles.


----------



## ChiefReginod (Nov 4, 2022)

I have the best of both worlds with my setup.

Original Wii stacked on top of Wii U
Widescreen modern TV side by side with a CRT TV
Wii U hooked up to the modern set, original Wii hooked up to the old one
The original Wii doubles as my emulation box for 8/16-bit games. Is there a more optimal setup than this?


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 4, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> Cemu and dolphin


wrong answer sorry

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2022



ChiefReginod said:


> I have the best of both worlds with my setup.
> 
> Original Wii stacked on top of Wii U
> Widescreen modern TV side by side with a CRT TV
> ...


Hey! Here's a tip if you ever end up connecting both to the same TV like I did; Just connect the sensor bar to the WIi, and turn on the Wii's standby mode. That way that sensor bar will get power all the time, unless it gets kicked out of standby mode (power outage, wii got moved, etc)


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 4, 2022)

All four!


...Wait for it...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 4, 2022)

CPG_ said:


> Cemu and dolphin


This. Having played Zelda BotW in 4K at better framerates than original hardware, I can't go back.
That being said, the Wii U is a nice jack of all trades when hacked. Plays pretty much any Nintendo console well, and it's probably the best way to play DS games at home.


----------



## goose711 (Nov 4, 2022)

Wii makes me nostalgic, but the Wii U has more features and does everything the Wii does, so I prefer the U


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 5, 2022)

Wii U, since I can use a NORMAL goddamn controller with it - dysfunctional motion controls are, thankfully, minimised and rarely-used, unlike its horrendous casual-pandering predecessor.

I cannot put into words just how *utterly frustrating* the Wii was to use, let alone play; worst console idea ever. It would've been tolerable had the Classic Controller been used more (like, say, make it a mandatory tertiary option or something, for people who cannot get bullshit motion to work, or who just simply hate the very concept), but it wasn't. Fuck da Wii; Wii U was leaps and bounds better than that massive turd.


----------



## susbaconhairman (Nov 5, 2022)

Honestly suprised to see that more people think the Wii U is better, don't blame em


----------



## newo (Nov 6, 2022)

I biased towards wii homebrew. Does newozero work on the wiiU?


----------



## Rgorgory (Nov 6, 2022)

Bread or Garlic Bread?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

Rgorgory said:


> Bread or Garlic Bread?


Bread


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 6, 2022)

gonna be honest, given how much fewer games the wii u has over the gc that would interest me the last straw is that the gba link cable doesn't work so no stuff like four sword adventures on wii u. definitely have to go for the wii


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 6, 2022)

BOBdotEXE said:


> but a real GC or Wii can still have their advantages for enthusiasts


I have recently dusted off my qoob‘d GC and me once again annoyed with the laser. 3 days later there was a sd2sp2 in the mailbox. quickly reflashed the 20 year old qoob bios and put swiss on the sd. that was Friday. since then the switch is off and the GC runs hot. i KNOW what you mean!


----------



## xdarkmario (Nov 6, 2022)

I still have both but i say wii U, A proper hacked wiiU can play every nintendo system under it and more. and the 1080p mode also is nice.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Nov 7, 2022)

Wii U - hand down the most fun system I've ever owned. Wii, WiiU and GCN native with gamepad support for all of these (if modded)  - many DS games with touchscreen and mic support with many options for TV and handheld display by editing the config for Wii U VC. First system I ever modded and what led me to get an account on this forum. Wii was awesome. Wii U is a pimp Wii so it just wins for me.


----------



## IC_ (Nov 8, 2022)

ov3rkill said:


> Wii U because it's the final form of the Wii.


The Wii Mini is


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2022)

Recently I've been thinking about buying an official component cable for my Wii that I already have and I might just do that since I just want to play GCN/Wii games. However, an HDMI port is a lot more convenient these days.

If you don't have either: Buy a Wii U and you'll have an all in one console with three generations, plus a HDMI port so you don't have to buy a component cable. The white Wii U console set looks really cheap so better to go with the standard black option instead.

The only reason to buy a Wii is if you'd want to spend as little as possible (and yet you'd still have to pay up to own an official component cable so that the image wouldn't look awful on an HDTV).


----------



## TraderPatTX (Nov 8, 2022)

A hacked Wii U is better than a hacked Wii. It's not even a contest.


----------



## Naendow (Nov 8, 2022)

The Wii U has HDMI and no need for a USB Loader or things like cIOS. It is also able to run all games of all big Nintendo platforms except Switch and 3DS. The only downside is the missing GC controller support in Wii games.


----------



## omgcat (Nov 8, 2022)

honestly after having owned both, i prefer my wii plugged in through the retrotink 5x over the wiiu. less input lag on games, less aspect ratio shenanigans. gamecube games through the wii -> rt5x (hdr10 setting on with scanlines) -> 4k oled tv is niiiiice!


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 9, 2022)

Are you thinking of buying one or the other?
Depends what you want to do. If your preference is Wii and Gamecube games (I'm assuming you don't care about WiiU games or there wouldn't be a debate) then def go with the Wii for better support of actual gamecube discs on most Wii models as well as ports for the gamecube controllers.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

Benja81 said:


> Are you thinking of buying one or the other?
> Depends what you want to do. If your preference is Wii and Gamecube games (I'm assuming you don't care about WiiU games or there wouldn't be a debate) then def go with the Wii for better support of actual gamecube discs on most Wii models as well as ports for the gamecube controllers.


Those are valid points.

However, choosing the Wii means you have to use its genuine component cable unless you'd go with the cheap HDMI adapter (it works, but don't know how good it is compared to the component cable).

And a Memory Card. Speaking of which, I ordered an SD Memory Card from AliExpress and will insert a 4GB SD when it arrives so that'll never run out of space (don't have any other use for that 4GB SD card, anyway).


----------



## almmiron (Nov 9, 2022)

240p fan for crt tv use with wii emulators, so original wii for me.


----------



## Shape (Nov 9, 2022)

I'd have to say the Wii. The Wii U is great and all, but the Wii is objectively better at hiding in boxes and being unexpectedly found while cleaning out a closet.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 9, 2022)

Shape said:


> I'd have to say the Wii. The Wii U is great and all, but the Wii is objectively better at hiding in boxes and being unexpectedly found while cleaning out a closet.


The Wii U probably would be better off if they called it "Wii Pro" since the name Wii U wasn't good at all, even when it was announced.

Wii U console design, looks practically the same as the Wii, except it's larger in length and that's just something I was never a big fan of, neither the "beta" tablet it has. Switch improved that immensely.


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Those are valid points.
> 
> However, choosing the Wii means you have to use its genuine component cable unless you'd go with the cheap HDMI adapter (it works, but don't know how good it is compared to the component cable).
> 
> And a Memory Card. Speaking of which, I ordered an SD Memory Card from AliExpress and will insert a 4GB SD when it arrives so that'll never run out of space (don't have any other use for that 4GB SD card, anyway).


Good point! Funny enough I thought about the component cable only right after replying, funny how that works (and thats if you're lucky and not using composite, yuck). With compnent you'll at least get the 480p vs 480i, but the TV will do the work of upscaling to the native resolution. With the HDMI adapter it will be doing the upscaling work. So depending what TV you have, for mine one of its strongest features is how good it upscales, so I'd want my TV to do it for sure, but other cases you'd maybe want the adapter.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 11, 2022)

I prefer the wireless 60 tbh.





But for real, I'm not a fan of the wii or wii u. I hate motion controls with a burning passion. I have a lot of trouble keeping my arms from drifting around, and my arms get really tired.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I prefer the wireless 60 tbh.
> View attachment 336847
> 
> But for real, I'm not a fan of the wii or wii u. I hate motion controls with a burning passion. I have a lot of trouble keeping my arms from drifting around, and my arms get really tired.


What about the Vii?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 11, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> But for real, I'm not a fan of the wii or wii u. I hate motion controls with a burning passion. I have a lot of trouble keeping my arms from drifting around, and my arms get really tired.


Likewise. I just use a traditional controller for the games that allow it.

Mario Galaxy makes motion controls fun so at least it's not a chore.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 15, 2022)

wow, it surprised me to see the poll results! i do understand it though, the wii u can play a lot of good games, in a higher resolution and the games nintendo made for the system are amazing ngl.


----------



## Magnus87 (Nov 19, 2022)

Wii U is an excellent console unfortunately not only the third parties turned their back on Nintendo but also the homebrew community.

On Wii you have native emulators for almost all systems, if you don't like a Launcher, you have several others to try. There are even homebrew games.

However on Wii U if it weren't for the recent release of Aroma/Tiramisu, the console would be completely dead. D:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 19, 2022)

Magnus87 said:


> Wii U is an excellent console unfortunately not only the third parties turned their back on Nintendo but also the homebrew community.
> 
> On Wii you have native emulators for almost all systems, if you don't like a Launcher, you have several others to try. There are even homebrew games.
> 
> However on Wii U if it weren't for the recent release of Aroma/Tiramisu, the console would be completely dead. D:


I find the Wii to not be accurate with emulation, as many of the emulators for it are very outdated. But the Wii U on the other hand, you can load up RetroArch and play tons of different consoles.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 20, 2022)

Still, the thing with retroarch is that it's just a crappy bundle/launcher for ACTUAL emulators made by other people, and honestly it sucks that retroarch is the only "good" option other than making a VC inject manually.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 22, 2022)

I can't think of a good reason to own a mere Wii anymore.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 22, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I can't think of a good reason to own a mere Wii anymore.


web server, makeshift bat signal via rc24 and emails, can be portablized, not so good media player, (still, it beats WebTV) technically better HD via component cables, (although the Wii U may also do that) kind of a linux machine, good for emulation...
Oh, and the few Wii games that NEED a GameCube port.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 22, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> web server, makeshift bat signal via rc24 and emails, can be portablized, not so good media player, (still, it beats WebTV) technically better HD via component cables, (although the Wii U may also do that) kind of a linux machine, good for emulation...
> Oh, and the few Wii games that NEED a GameCube port.



I have no idea what a bat signal is, but can't all of this be done via vWii? As for the web server though... tell me more, please!


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Nov 22, 2022)

EldritchPenumbra said:


> I have no idea what a bat signal is, but can't all of this be done via vWii? As for the web server though... tell me more, please!


By "bat signal", I moreso just mean using the Wii's disc slot light as a way of knowing if you're needed elsewhere- For example, due to a bug in my forwarder address' rule, any time I got a DM on twitter, my Wii would light up, and until I fixed that I'd actually just use that of a way to know if one of my friends needed some 3DS help.

As for the web server, I haven't done it myself yet, but it's possible... I'll letchya know when I do it.
https://www.instructables.com/Turn-Your-Wii-Into-A-Web-Server/

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022

Additionally, I have yet to see someone fit a whole ass Wii U (trimmed or not) into an Altoids tin. Do with that what you will.


----------

